# 12 Gallon Long Mr. Aqua



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Fist Picture*


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Wow! Good start!!


----------



## colaudrey (Oct 4, 2013)

Where's this tank at? Can't wait to see more


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Ok Time to Play Catch Up*

My light arriving from amazon.


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*The Basic Setup*

Got the tank and Flow Max Gravel. Looks Amazing! The Led Plus was made for this tank.


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*My attempt at starting emersed*

I heard the roots will grow better into the gravel without water, so I gave it a try. Also I got a 10x10 matt of Dwarf Baby Tears from aquariumplants.com. I was able to pick them up locally. The quality was top notch, though I did get a few snails.


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Pics*

IF only the baby tears stayed just like this haha!


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Emarsed not doing so well*

The Baby tears started rotting and I panicked.


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Flood*

So I flooded it and removed the rot. Then I found a few snails. The flood stopped the rot  and the tears started growing faster and low making me think the light is powerful enough for the plant.


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*The Sunsun filter and a few pics with the light*

Water needs to be toped off lowered it to propagate the S. Repens


----------



## gsd78 (Jan 13, 2004)

How's the Sunsun 603B filter working out for you? Happy with the flow it provides? I'm thinking about buying the same for my 12 long.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like your light setup!


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

What lights are those exactly


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sunsun filter so far is working well, and for the money ($35 shipped ebay) I have to give it a 4 out of 5. Only because it can be a little hard to prime. I took a gamble on It because there really is no information/ reviews online. Maybe if there is interest I will make a youtube video review tomorrow if I find the time. It is able to pump water up about 3.5feet with still a fairly nice flow. It is also silent.


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

The light is a 36 inch Current Satellite Plus LED ($110 shipped on amazon) I have seen them for $99 on sale.


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Update*

Moved plants around, added new ones microsword and downoi I believe. Also put in 15 neon's, 12 ghost shrimp and 3 otto's. Added DIY co2 to try and combat hair algae that is getting out of control (Grows 6inches a day). Also dosing with liquid co2 booster and Leaf Zone fertz. Any advice on removing the Algae would be welcome as well as Layout improvements.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice to see another 12G rimless around. I like how the HC has almost grown in little hills. Tanks looking good.


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Update!*

Finally got the algae under control. Added phoslock and removed the carbon (removing the carbon was key). 

Went and picked up a 7pound CO2 tank today and duel stage regulator. It is dialing in easy enough.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Removing the carbon killed the hair algae?I don't have carbon in my filter but I still have hair algae... I think it is the phoslock?


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ya the phoslock is what did it, but I was informed that the carbon adds phosphates to the water and makes the phoslock less effective. So I think removing the carbon gave the phoslock much better results.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the advice I will look into this.


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sure thing! I always thought Carbon was a necessity in the aquarium so when the owner of my local LFS said to only use it if your water is cloudy or smells and that he never used it in his store tanks, I felt as though I have been given the greatest secret in the aquarium world haha. Also I never realized how much stuff I was putting into the tank that had Phosphates such as the water conditioner, carbon, fish food, Ect...


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Update!*

Put a nano diffuser I received from amazon today. It does a really nice job at making very fine co2 bubbles, almost a mist. Also happy with the reds in the plants that are really coming out after adding the pressurized co2.


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Update with driftwood added*

Added Driftwood and attached new plants. With any luck it will grow in nicely. :icon_lol:


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Update after adding co2*

Without co2 things live, with co2 they thrive.... Here are some new pics. The HC is taking off and the S. Repens have carpeted the back and are almost growing too fast.


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Video With Plants Pearling*


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

I was skeptical about buying that light but seem you pulled it off with the co2. I wonder if it'll get positive results with a 18inch depth compared to yours.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Waddy015 said:


> Added Driftwood and attached new plants. With any luck it will grow in nicely. :icon_lol:


I really enjoy watching your setup. Glad you made such a small tank into something that looks much bigger with your design and landscaping. Very enjoyable to look at


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

It is looking pretty good. Nice proportions and open space.

I would start thinking about trimming HC.

The moment I ordered replacement t5 bulbs, I though that I should have just bought that light instead for my 12 long
...

v3


----------



## nycfatcow (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice tank, I have the same tank and lights. How long has the tank been up for now? That's a lot of growth!


----------



## Waddy015 (Dec 6, 2013)

*3 Months*

Thanks! Its been up for about 3 months with all those plants. I only added the co2 about a month and a half ago that is when things started to grow fast.


----------



## DluxeShrimps (Dec 26, 2015)

Is this tank still up and running? Would like to see a current picture now.


----------

